# How to Hammer nails in high places without a ladder.



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

If you want to see some unusual hammering skills, Check this video out,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Works for me ;-))


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

how do you get the nail up there without a ladder in the first place? ;-)


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

The video doesn't address severe head injuries for those who don't juggle. Besides, I would use a long screw to secure the board. Did it on building my shop partitions. Didn't use nails anywhere. I used a ladder and cordless drill as I don't know how to juggle. Fascinating video, though.


----------

